# what is the best pct



## bbkoking (Dec 31, 2012)

been on gear 5 monts, test, tren and mast what pct and dose should i do i take hgh too do i need to take hcg i plan on taking hgh while off


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

i've had better luck taking HCG while on cycle, 500 i.u. per week. i've tried many different pcts, a number of different ways with nolva, clomid and HCG. none of which seemed to help me recover very well until i took the hcg on cycle instead of after cycle.

what works for one person might not work for another, my last pct used nolva 40/40/20/20 and DAA 3grams/day. before that i used torem and DAA and felt recovered after 3 weeks. i never felt recovered from any pct until i started using hcg on cycle and added DAA. just my experience. 
i have no experience with hgh so i can't comment


----------



## losieloos (Dec 31, 2012)

At what weekly dosages are you running.


----------



## staxs (Dec 31, 2012)

I honestly would do a pretty extensive PCT protocol. How much Test/Tren have you been running ? 
I would recomend getting some HCG and running it for a few weeks before you come off cycle.
Have you been running an AI on cycle ?


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 31, 2012)

i would also say ge on HCG rght away and run it for the rest timeo n cycle an do a blast of HCG starting day after last juice pin and stop four days before PCT. I would do at least 50/50/50/50 clomid with onolva 40/40/20/20/10 and take Aromasin 25mgs a day thruough pct or at least while running the clomid. should of been taking at least 12.5 mgs of aromsin thru out cycle ED but that just my opinion.


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 31, 2012)

5 months is a pretty long tren run, never run it myself but have heard a lot from other and read a whole lot. I dont think i will try tren for at east anoter 3 cycles from now


----------



## Adrenaline80 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree. I have found running hcg for at least the last 3 weeks of your cycle and then blasting it again for 10 to 14 days after your last cycle pin does wonders for recovery. I would also recommend running an ai (aromasin or exemestane) at 12.5 Ed throughout pct and really during cycle for that matter. I also run caber at .5 mgs eod from last pin until end of pct.  I personally like clomid over nolva for nor19's. DAA is a must and I ran ostarine during my last pct for 5 weeks along with everything else and was actually able to keep all of my gains and even add 2 lbs after it was all said and done. There are some that debate whether ostarine is somewhat suppressive during pct but it didn't seem to affect recovery for me at all. Hope this helps. Good luck bro.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 1, 2013)

you cant beat dr scallys pct...do some research because with that kind of cycle your gonna want more then just clomid/nolva


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought nolva was a no no when running a 19 nor...Not certain as I know there is a lot of disagreement over this fact...just thought Id mention it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 1, 2013)

nope...nolva is just fine with 19 nors. Nolva and clomid are the best combo along with hcg gives you the best chances of recovery


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 1, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> I thought nolva was a no no when running a 19 nor...Not certain as I know there is a lot of disagreement over this fact...just thought Id mention it.



Running nolva on cycle with a 19 nor will cause progesterone receptors to be more sensitive that's all. I you run test longer than tren by the time your test levels to drop low enough to start serm treatment the 19 will be out.  But if you commonly have prolactin issues I'd worry about that on cycle not in pct   Being this is a very harsh cycle and for future cycles I wouldn't run it that long. Some harsher compounds like tren can take months to fully recover off of it which causes loss of gains.  Def hit up the google search with a dr scallys pct protocol. That's your best option there.  My motto is the more gear and longer cycles aren't always the best option for guys.  When you're on trt that's not an issues but recovering from a 5 month long harsh cycle can make it hard to recover fully.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 2, 2013)

cranium85 said:


> i would also say ge on HCG rght away and run it for the rest timeo n cycle an do a blast of HCG starting day after last juice pin and stop four days before PCT. I would do at least 50/50/50/50 clomid with onolva 40/40/20/20/10 and take Aromasin 25mgs a day thruough pct or at least while running the clomid. should of been taking at least 12.5 mgs of aromsin thru out cycle ED but that just my opinion.



this right here


----------

